# Take a look let me know what you think



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

They just finish my web sight www.sandalawn.com I hope this draws in some customers...That is my truck & Mower driving by...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not bad ,just need to check on some words ,they need to be Capitalized.

change to ......we remove all debris

out door is one word

1987 is 2 decades 

put your phone # on all the pages

web sight is spelled......website


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

grandview;553010 said:


> Not bad ,just need to check on some words ,they need to be Capitalized.
> 
> change to ......we remove all debris
> 
> ...


lmfao .....


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Yup, get your number out there!
Also when looking at your menu, I notice landscaping but nothin about lawn service. If a person didn't think you offered lawn work at that point, they'd move on.
I think you need to break out lawn services as a seperate service-don't lump it in w/ landscaping. Your making people search to find out that "oh ya, it looks like he does do lawn work" 
I may be wrong maybe your just not interested in having lawn work as part of your focus-only landscaping?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

why ask if your not goin to take advice? you do really need your phone number, and more contact info. like city, state, address, and areas of service. i had o look at your info on this site to see where your from


----------

